# New gravel bike: Black Mtn



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Two rides so far and very happy with it. Fantastic ride. 

SRAM Force 22
Avid Ultimate brakes
Thomson X4 stem and setback post
Chris King bb and headset
Fizik Antares saddle
Salsa skewers and clamp
Salsa Cowbell bars with Lizard Skin 2.5 tape
King bottle cages
DT Swiss 240s hubs, 32/32 DT Comp spokes, RR465rims, Clement X'Plor MSO 40mm tires
Not installed yet: Speedplay Frogs


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

Great looking bike!
Those king Iris cages are awesome for a gravel bike, you'll never lose a bottle.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice bike! I have the Cowbells on my Salsa and really like them.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice rig. Mike V designs some great frames.


----------

